# Nausea?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone experienced nausea frequent?
I have experience it while riding my bike. Why am I having this issue? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## suburbanassault (4 mo ago)

Could be some kind of balance disorder?









Balance Disorders


On this page:




www.nidcd.nih.gov


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

From fairly extreme exertion?


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

works for me. had a crash and had double vision and balance issues.


----------



## no-good-ideas (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m not 50 yet, but I’ve had my first bouts with nausea this year. The solution? Eating more frequently during rides. Stomach empties fast while riding, and it leads to really quick nausea especially when trying to pot some sprint power down.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Perhaps you have been swallowing things you shouldn’t


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Drink less the night before, or maybe drink more.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nausea can result from using the wrong handlebar plug.


----------



## Ranger Danger (10 mo ago)

Have you ruled out a cardiac issue? Seriously, make sure that isn't the problem


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It's because your stomach is upset.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

make an appointment with Dr. Google


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Always tell people feeling nausea that it is caused by the vomit in their stomach. 😁

Keep your head level with the horizon? With motorcycles you can get nausea when you are cornering hard enough. Nausea when cornering with your head tilted in line with your body, that your inner ear says the tilted bike/body is level while your eyes see a tilted horizon. Keeping your head level while tilting the bike/body makes more sense to your senses in a corner.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Wash your chamois


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Picard is 50+?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Pregnancy test


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

WHALENARD said:


> Wash your chamois


Or wash Barbie


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

may not apply to you, but anxiety can cause nausea. For example, youre a whitewater kayaker, and youre standing there with your boat looking at a river than raging by, you dont feel scared but you’re stomach is upset. Same applies to biking.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> may not apply to you, but anxiety can cause nausea. For example, youre a whitewater kayaker, and youre standing there with your boat looking at a river than raging by, you dont feel scared but you’re stomach is upset. Same applies to biking.


I know this much, if you’re a whitewater kayaker and your tummy is upset because you’re looking at a rapid, it’s because you are scared


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

If you're riding on a hot day, nausea can be a symptom of heat exhaustion or ,even worse, heat stroke.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Picard said:


> Has anyone experienced nausea frequent?
> I have experience it while riding my bike. Why am I having this issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


sometimes I get that feeling when I read this forum 😩


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I take high medication of antidepressants.
Can they cause vertigo? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> Picard is 50+?


Yes. I am a Jedi master 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Medication side effects usually begin about the same time the medication becomes effective, in the case of an antidepressant that’s a few weeks.

If the symptoms are new onset, they’re not likely caused by a medication you’ve been taking for a while.

Also, nausea and vertigo are not the same thing, but they can co-occur, and one can cause the other.

Might be time to talk with your meducal


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I know this much, if you’re a whitewater kayaker and your tummy is upset because you’re looking at a rapid, it’s because you are scared


Yep. Always felt queasy before hitting tablesaw on the Ocoee. Definitely was fear.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Picard said:


> I take high medication of antidepressants.
> Can they cause vertigo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


Ask your doctor.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

stripes said:


> Ask your doctor.


Pulaski or Crusher?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

You need more naps. I'd suggest every 2 hours, particularly during lengthy drives in your vehicle.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

My doctor recommended I take Cat scan to check out for tumor 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I know this much, if you’re a whitewater kayaker and your tummy is upset because you’re looking at a rapid, it’s because you are scared


And/Or hung over (going back to my first post on this thread)


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sanchofula said:


> Might be time to talk with your meducal


Now there's a term I'm not familiar with -- meducal.
Had to look it up. Evidently Google isn't familiar with it either.
Is it real, Sancho?
=sParty


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Sanchofula said:


> Medication side effects usually begin about the same time the medication becomes effective, in the case of an antidepressant that’s a few weeks.
> 
> If the symptoms are new onset, they’re not likely caused by a medication you’ve been taking for a while.
> 
> ...


I have been taking medication for 15 years 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Meclazine works wonders for nausea caused by inner ear issues. Only time I've ever gotten nauseous mountain biking was in Alaska riding through three miles or so of chest high grass that was swaying with the wind. It was like being at sea. I got quite nauseous. Then there were those times where too many inebrients were had the night before. But those are predictable.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Xylx said:


> Meclazine works wonders for nausea caused by inner ear issues. Only time I've ever gotten nauseous mountain biking was in Alaska riding through three miles or so of chest high grass that was swaying with the wind. It was like being at sea. I got quite nauseous. Then there were those times where too many inebrients were had the night before. But those are predictable.


Does this medication require doctor prescription? 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ask your mother to slow down when she's driving you to the trails on those twisty mountain roads.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

chazpat said:


> Ask your mother to slow down when she's driving you to the trails on those twisty mountain roads.


My mom can't drive. 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Tim22 said:


> works for me. had a crash and had double vision and balance issues.


BPPD. I sometimes suffer from it. I have found that I also have it after a long car ride. This year I went to Les Gets in the French Alps by car. That's a days drive for me..
Next day I felt dizzy and nauseous on the trails. Done the Epley manoeuvre back at the apartment, problem solved.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Picard said:


> My mom can't drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


Tell her I said hi


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Xylx said:


> Meclazine works wonders for nausea caused by inner ear issues. Only time I've ever gotten nauseous mountain biking was in Alaska riding through three miles or so of chest high grass that was swaying with the wind. It was like being at sea. I got quite nauseous. Then there were those times where too many inebrients were had the night before. But those are predictable.


 Picard may prefer mescaline.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Tell her I said hi


My mom said HI back at you. She wants to know if you will go biking with me in Squamish next year. Bring along your speedo 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm feeling nauseous.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Picard said:


> Does this medication require doctor prescription?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


Yes. Prescription needed as far as I know. My wife got a bad case of vertigo after an international flight and got some prescribed at the ER. Fixed her right up.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Xylx said:


> Yes. Prescription needed as far as I know. My wife got a bad case of vertigo after an international flight and got some prescribed at the ER. Fixed her right up.


My doctor won't prescribed it to me. It will interfere with my antidepressant and anti anxiety medication 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

chazpat said:


> I'm feeling nauseous.


I just puked in my mouth


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Would you guys get serious? This is a fellow rider (no different than you, but definitely different than me) that wears Speedo and pukes while driving a high end Kia. A little sympathy would sure be nice.
Picard, tell us which end are you puking from?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Would you guys get serious? This is a fellow rider (no different than you, but definitely different than me) that wears Speedo and pukes while driving a high end Kia. A little sympathy would sure be nice.
> Picard, tell us which end are you puking from?


I puke from front end.
If I drink milk then I puke both ends.



Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

FYI : I am not pregnant. Phew 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Picard said:


> I puke from front end.
> If I drink milk then I puke both ends.
> 
> 
> ...


You talking cow milk, goat milk, or still nursing? You’re just lactose intolerant. Quit the milk and get on Mt Dew


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Sir kayakalot said:


> You talking cow milk, goat milk, or still nursing? You’re just lactose intolerant. Quit the milk and get on Mt Dew


Cow milk 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Picard said:


> Has anyone experienced nausea frequent?
> I have experience it while riding my bike. Why am I having this issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


Are you over 50?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe Picard needs to be burped before riding


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Hawgzilla said:


> Are you over 50?


Yes. I am over the hill 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

why do I have nausea issue now? I never had severe nausea when I was in my 20s, 30s,40s.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope. I have sort of felt queasy on very rare occasions after high intensity rides when temps were super hot.

May have something to with not consuming gels, powder mixes or other artificial stuff. Some of my riding cronies who gobble/chug that stuff get stomach pains or hurl like a Viking sometimes.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Picard said:


> Has anyone experienced nausea frequent?
> I have experience it while riding my bike. Why am I having this issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


Been following this post, but had not thought about thyroid issues. Thyroid controls internal temp regulation and heat can bring about nausea. Get your TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), T3-free, TG and T4 levels checked. Full panel. I am missing half my thyroid due to cancer discovered after another over the bars clavicle breaking adventure and I get nauseous in the heat very easily. Then again you're in Canada so maybe it's not an issue.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Xylx said:


> Been following this post, but had not thought about thyroid issues. Thyroid controls internal temp regulation and heat can bring about nausea. Get your TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), T3-free, TG and T4 levels checked. Full panel. I am missing half my thyroid due to cancer discovered after another over the bars clavicle breaking adventure and I get nauseous in the heat very easily. Then again you're in Canada so maybe it's not an issue.


It get hot in the summer now especially when I wear armor 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I had CT scan done on Friday. I don't have tumor or abnormal growth. ER doctor recommended me a neurologist. 

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you having vertigo or dizziness to cause the nausea? Wondering why referred to a neurologist for a symptom more often associated with gastro y problem. Previously mentioned also was possible cardiac issue...hopefully that was discussed. Exertional nausea can be part of angina too. But check with Dr google...lol


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

jquackjr said:


> Are you having vertigo or dizziness to cause the nausea? Wondering why referred to a neurologist for a symptom more often associated with gastro y problem. Previously mentioned also was possible cardiac issue...hopefully that was discussed. Exertional nausea can be part of angina too. But check with Dr google...lol


Vertigo caused by nausea. CT scan didn't detect anything. He proceed to next step by finding a neurologist for me

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------

